# Big Als Sale



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

http://bl138w.blu138.mail.live.com/default.aspx?wa=wsignin1.0&nwi=1&n=323127103


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

pat3612 said:


> http://bl138w.blu138.mail.live.com/default.aspx?wa=wsignin1.0&nwi=1&n=323127103


Umm that link only takes you to HOTMAIL asking for a login/pass. After you login/pass it does nothing other then show the email accunt.

Perhaps wronlnk post?


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

AquaNekoMobile said:


> Umm that link only takes you to HOTMAIL asking for a login/pass. After you login/pass it does nothing other then show the email accunt.
> 
> Perhaps wronlnk post?


 oh sorry thought that would take you there.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

You cannot copy/paste the address bar in an e-mail that you are viewing in Hotmail. You will have to copy the link directly from your e-mail.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

now I'm curious as to what the sale is lol


----------



## arc (Mar 11, 2010)

http://www.bigalscanada.com/Stores/Specials/GTA/Fish_E_Sale.html?reloaded=true

Is it this one?


----------



## GT3 (Nov 24, 2010)

i'm gonna get a bottle of prime


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

Boy I wish I had money and room for a 125G. 

W.


----------



## adjofisher (Feb 28, 2011)

Can the back glass panel be drilled for the 125 g tank? Is the bottom glass panel tempered glass?


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

adjofisher said:


> Can the back glass panel be drilled for the 125 g tank? Is the bottom glass panel tempered glass?


You're going to have ask them at the store. Generally, if a tank has tempered glass, it's usually only just the bottom panel. It's not always the case! It's still better to find out. I'm pretty sure that will void your warranty with the manufacterer though. You'll save a lot of money buying a used tank and having that drilled instead.


----------

